# Traveling away from your preps.



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

You have spent that last few years, decades or most of your lifetime (whatever it may be) preparing for any number of bad scenarios possibly leading up to the ultimate worst-case scenario. Your home, your vehicle, your bug out location and all of your familiar surroundings have been set up “prepped” to give you the most resources to tilt the odds of surviving a catastrophe to your favor. And then you have to travel… let’s say it’s for work. You have to fly from “some place safe USA” to a major city, 1,000 miles away for several days to work. What do you do? What do you bring? How do you prep for being away? 

I used traveling by air in this scenario because it takes your vehicle out of the equation. Obviously, all of us could prep our vehicle for travel. But what do you bring through TSA? What do you put in your checked bag? Do you check a pistol? Do you research the city you are going to for how to get out? Do you have a plan to get back home or would you plan on hunkering down on the fly? How do you prep for travel? 

I look forward to your responses.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm gonna take a swing at this, but be aware, I have a job that doesn't require traveling, so I am sorta flying blind here. 
I would think the number one thing, is your knowledge. Sure if you can check and carry a weapon then by all means do so. But getting back to the knowledge thing, perhaps since you are a prepper, you'll be able to see things are turning to crap ahead of most everyone else, and that time will be your friend. It might be possible you can detect the storm coming soon enough to simply get a plane ticket back home. 
Assuming you can't simply hop on a plane, then lease, buy, rent, or steal(last option) an auto, either go to the nearest quickie mart, or if the situation calls for it, just get the hell out of the city, then do your shopping. I'd try to lease, or buy (who cares what you buy, the world's turning to crap, so you probably won't ever have to pay for it) a SUV if possible, once I go to the shopping part, I'd buy all the things I would think i'd need for the journey back home, including several gas cans, which I'd fill with gasoline (might be the last chance to buy any) lots of water, cans goods, bullets......ect. and off i'd go.
All this assuming you have some time and you can see it coming, probably before most everyone else. Most won't believe it till it falls on their head, that will be your advantage, seeing it coming ahead of time, and being gone, least out of the major city before it hits.
If however if it just hits all a sudden, then of course you are on your own, get your weapon, if they are any vehicles that will run, get one, anyway you can, and get the hell out of dodge, while everyone else is still spinning in circles.
Thats all I got.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

flying back & forth on occasion with a gun is doable - regular basis traveling you'll find it tooooo painful - then you have the local regs to consider ....

there's postings & lists compiled for TSA checkpoint approval prepper gear - you could only carry the basic basics on a regular basis of traveling .... if you haven't done the brain exercise yet - think about how you'd go about gathering a Get Home Bag for a looooong distance hike - drive home situation - bike home - ect ect .... What?? random useful GHB gear is available from a Wally World - hardware store - dollar store - ect ect ....

I'd NEVER EVER be without a vehicle - personal or rental - finding wheels in the middle of the nite for a bug out back home wouldn't be eazy .... and ALWAYS have a return plane ticket home ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Our world is getting smaller and smaller. I have no need or desire to fly or travel long distances. Been there and done that when I was young. 

Heck I don't even want to be in a large building with more then 5 people. Let alone fly in a steel coffin helplessly locked in with 150 plus unknown strangers.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I rarely travel far from home without a GHB (firearm included) but we do take a cruise every year or two. During those cruises I tend to be a bit nervous but I take a tiny bit of comfort in the "survival" knowledge in my head and my basic physical fitness. But even on a cruise a few basics such as a flashlight and are brought along.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I HATE flying, bit I fly often, because I have family afar, and I have some other irons in the fire, but my usual strategy is to scout Craig's list ahead of time for a vehicle and email the seller to establish a report, I also usually check local arms lists for a cheap pistol. And ALWAYS carry enough cash to buy a plane ticket, or bus ticket, or motorcycle.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Nothing special. I don't worry about it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

even with none of your preps, the fact you prepped puts you ahead of a great majority of the others.. you know what has happened, you know how bad things could get, and you know how to use ordinary things to help you. everyone else bought up all the water bottles.. you buy bleach.. the knowledge acquired before the disaster is as valuable as much of the equipment (zip gun anyone?).. also it is handy to have a bit of gold/silver on you in a pinch if cash has failed.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Research is the most affordable prep. This has happened to me a lot. And since I can't fly with a legal firearm I'd end up somewhere unarmed too. Before going I'd start studying how I'd get to where I need to be. There were times my studies told me I'd be better off going away from home and meeting the love of my life at a different location and I'd prep her on how to get there. It's a prep you end up with in your brain. No EMP is going to zap it, no cop steel it, and impossible to lose at least for now.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

When traveling by air where to sit in the plane if given a choice- I think one of the wing emergency door exit seats . When I flew ever couple weeks seemed like the crew would always change my seat to be the emergency door perhaps they thought I would like the extra leg room and I do. Now days a lot of airlines do not have assigned seats but try and get near an exit. Wear Laced up boots and forget the nylon fabrics. 

Last two trips I took I just took my bag out of the jeep and added a set of cloths to it as they were short trips with no fancy dress up dinners. No weapons just a multi tool in the checked bag. 

If you travel to the same place for work in the US all the time you could perhaps rent a space or have a locker at work to store a weapon in. You are not supposed to mail yourself a weapon over seas so getting one in some areas of the world without a bunch of paper work and cost might be hard. In the US break it down and mail yourself the parts. 

Some might develop relationships to a prepper in the city visited if it is someplace you go all the time so you could perhaps have that as an option. 


Of course try and pay attention and not go if things look bad .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your far away from home. No real help and possibly unarmed. Will credit cards work? Do you have cash? Knowledge and a rough plan is probably as good as your going to get. Think about worst case senerio where you have to walk and make die with what you could buy or scavenge. That trap over the wood pile and that clothes line might make a shelter. Have at least a life straw or a sawyer and couple of other must have items in your luggage. A pocket knife is better than no knife. A couple of contractors garbage bagels could be helpful in keeeping one dry. Backpacks are common and may be easy to procure if given a heads up. Food could be a bigger issue if you have no transportation. Just a few rambling thoughts.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

John Galt said:


> but we do take a cruise every year or two. During those cruises I tend to be a bit nervous...


This frame of mind is exactly why I posted this. I feel the same nervousness. I don't want to be some "end of he world freak alarmist" but on the other hand... I know better than to be a sucker and a fool. Thank you for all of your insights. I am relieved to hear that a lot of your thoughts are in line with mine. I do travel with some minimal preps that you all have mentioned and some that you haven't. I do think about exit strategies. I do not check a gun mostly because of the "pain in the ass" factor. I will usually pack an actual hard map... remember those? Always a "pocket" knife of sorts. And I agree that knowledge is power. All the preps that you know how to do just because you read or watched videos on how to do something are key. That and the common sense factor that most preppers have would be key... Who is around me? Who could do me harm? What do i need to have with me to get me where I want to go? Where are the obvious hot spots and bottle necks going to be? What are my resources? What are my possible acquired resources? What is the path of least resistance? I go so far as to think "Do I have comfortable walking shoes packed?" If not... I do so.

All that being said... I love to travel. I love to see the world. Let's be honest, cruises are fun and fun is one of life's great rewards. I just wish that sometimes I could do it without the worry. They say that ignorance is bliss... I guess that I would rather be prepared.

Thanks you guys.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Redwood Country said:


> You have spent that last few years, decades or most of your lifetime (whatever it may be) preparing for any number of bad scenarios possibly leading up to the ultimate worst-case scenario. Your home, your vehicle, your bug out location and all of your familiar surroundings have been set up "prepped" to give you the most resources to tilt the odds of surviving a catastrophe to your favor. And then you have to travel&#8230; let's say it's for work. You have to fly from "some place safe USA" to a major city, 1,000 miles away for several days to work. What do you do? What do you bring? How do you prep for being away?
> 
> I used traveling by air in this scenario because it takes your vehicle out of the equation. Obviously, all of us could prep our vehicle for travel. But what do you bring through TSA? What do you put in your checked bag? Do you check a pistol? Do you research the city you are going to for how to get out? Do you have a plan to get back home or would you plan on hunkering down on the fly? How do you prep for travel?
> 
> I look forward to your responses.


Recently went down to Houston for a wedding. The same though passed through my mind especially considering what's going on now with North Korea and Iran. Here's what I packed in my baggage other than clothes and regular stuff like soap and tooth paste...

1. 4 lighters
2. Combat knife
3. Multi tool
4. Wrist compass
5. Flash light
6. Batteries for flash light 
7. Anti bacterial ointment 
8. Pain killers....this was for the hangovers mainly .
9. Boots
10. Para cord
11. Back pack

When traveling you are always running risks. I agree with you it is something that should be taken into consideration.

When I went to Thailand recently I brought z packs for wide spectrum treatment. One person in our group got travelers diarrhea that persisted until I gave the person the medication to kill whatever was the problem. My point here is look at where you are going and make damn sure you are ready to at least have a chance to get back.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If the international situation is tense or you have reason to be concerned, you could make arrangements with a "Mail Boxes are Us" or similiar business, then a few days before you fly out UPS yourself a Get Home Bag. Hopefully you don't need it, and UPS it back home before you leave.


----------

